# Boy are my arms sore



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

From grating all those potatoes for my latkis

I just wanted to wish everyone a happy Hanukah.
"the festival of lights"
Lets raise a glass of shmultz together in a toast.

Peace on earth
cc


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

chicken fat???!!! Happy Hanukah!


----------



## glutz (Mar 13, 2001)

This is a good time to stretch our hands to other cultural and ethnic groups, to celebrate with them towards deeper understanding and goodwill.

Peace and joy to all celebrants.

Meegwetch
ken
:smiles: :lol:


----------



## peachcreek (Sep 21, 2001)

Schmalz? C'mon. Mogen David isn't THAT bad....is it?


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Nothing makes latkes as crispy as schmaltz! But if you're having a dairy meal, better stick with the Mazola. How do you like yours, CC, with applesauce, sour cream or salt and pepper? Or do you follow Joan Nathan's lead and add chipotle pepper paste to your sour cream? I'm a fan of good old potato latkes, a bit of onion mixed in, fried in oil. Definitely worth the carbs! Pass the sour cream, please.

In view of events in the world right now, my thoughts about the holiday take me past the dreidls, latkes and blue-frosted cookies to the real meaning of Chanukah: the importance of religious freedom for all people, and of the evils of religious repression. May you enjoy whatever holiday you may be making this season: Ramadan, Chanukah, Christmas, Devali, Kwanzaa.... Peace to all!


----------



## pastachef (Nov 19, 1999)

I have to have one of each, sour cream AND applesauce Jewish food is the best! The schmulz will help the pain from grating, CC.


----------



## athenaeus (Jul 24, 2001)

Thanks for reminding me.

Since Ester died I have lost some of my Jewish part. 

Thanks a lot


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Sheila lukins is my Aunts sister.

In the complete kichen cook book (silver palette)
I use Nat waxmans recipe.

Potatos
onions
egg
flour and baking powder
S&P

And chicken fat.
Grate the potatoes and let them sit in a bowl for 20 minutes to reliese the water,Grate the onions into a seperate bowl.
Little whip the eggs,

pour the eggs into a colendaer and since hard for 2/3 minutes and work the potatoes with your hands and push all the water out.

Mix in the eggs,onion,flour,baking powder and s&p with the potaoes.

Melt the chicken fat and brown both sided of the latkis for about 2/3 minutes per side.

For me..Only applesauce
cc


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

One year, I made them with goose fat (that's all I had!) and they turned out so great! Pass the sour cream please...

:lips:


----------



## foodnfoto (Jan 1, 2001)

Nach's recipe is the BEST!!! I once scaled it up to make 10 gallons of batter. Each and every latke was crispy, light and perfect! I like mine with apples poached in honey and balsamic vinegar and a dollop of sour cream! Yummmmm!

Happy Chanukah from a girl raised as an extremely liberal Episcopalian!
We celebrate all holidays involving presents and good food!


----------



## anneke (Jan 5, 2001)

OMG! My mother in law is going to kill me!!
Thank's for reminding me it was Chanuka CC.
I better give her a call right now.....


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

I just got back from my in-laws' Hanukkah party! My bro-in-law and his wife had a baby 6 months ago, so now we all have a great time giving gifts!! The latkes were really crispy and delicious. I could have eaten all of them, but they wouldn't let me!! 

I wish that Hanukkah wasn't so obscured by Christmas. I sometimes feel that it's not recognized as it should be. 

So Happy Holidays, no matter what you celebrate. It's a wonderful time of year!!


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

I'm with Mezzaluna on this one. Sour cream please and plenty of it. I'll have 1 or 2 with applesauce thrown in for good measure. But it's still sour cream for me.


----------



## nancya (Apr 30, 2001)

Pass some of those latkes over here!


----------



## w.debord (Mar 6, 2001)

Happy Hanukkah my Jewish friends!

Pass the ketchup please, YUMMMMMMMY.

Hey... Cape Chef, next time use the shredder attachment in the cusinart. Girls never use their arms when they can use something else. .


----------



## risa (May 11, 2001)

Happy Hannukah everyone! I'm not Jewish, but I love the Jewish food I've tried. Most of it was cooked in my own kitchen, so I don't know about authenticity. I got a craving for latkes this weekend after seeing Martha and her friend making some and made a small batch using a recipe very similar to Cape Chef's except this one was from Jane Brody. Yummm... very first time I've been able to make them crispy and light although I didn't use schmaltz. I was sadly out of applesauce although I suppose I could have made some. I ended up eating half with sour cream and cranberries in port and the other half with sour cream and a homemade chile sauce.


----------



## henry (Jun 12, 2001)

Is there a way to hold these for about two hours and they will stay light and crispy?

Thanks for any replies.

H.


----------

